# Gnome2 kann nicht installiert werden

## dennis2002

Hi, habe mein Gentoo soweit zum Laufen gebracht. Allerdings nutze ich z.Z. noch den xfce als wm.

Leider bricht emerge beim compilieren von Gnome2 ab.

Hier die Fehlermeldung :

bash-2.05a# emerge gnome

                Calculating dependencies ...done!

                >>> emerge x11-libs/gtk+-2.0.5-r2 to /

                >>> md5  :Wink:  gtk+-2.0.5.tar.bz2

                Traceback (most recent call last):

                  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1236, in ?

                    mydepgraph.merge(mydepgraph.altlist())

                  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 618, in merge

                    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"merge",myroot,edebug)

                  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1078, in doebuild

                    if not digestcheck(checkme):

                  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 941, in

                digestcheck

                    mymd5=perform_md5(settings["DISTDIR"]+"/"+x)

                  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 1340, in

                perform_md5

                    return perform_checksum(x)[0]

                  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 69, in

                perform_checksum

                    return fchksum.fmd5t(filename)

                IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory:

                '/usr/portage/distfiles/gtk+-directfb-2.0.5-gentoo.patch.bz2'

Was mache ich den falsch. Sollte ein einfaches "emerge gnome" nicht reichen ?

Oder muss ich noch etwas beachten.

----------

## g3kko

 *dennis2002 wrote:*   

> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory:
> 
> '/usr/portage/distfiles/gtk+-directfb-2.0.5-gentoo.patch.bz2'

 

Hmm, sieht nach einem Fehler im ebuild aus, oder dein Portage-Tree ist zu alt. Am besten aktualisieren und danach nochmal probieren:

emerge rsync

emerge portage

----------

## dennis2002

habe mir von einen der zahlreichen gentoo mirror servern das patch file manuell gezogen und in das distfiles verzeichnis gepackt.

Danach verlief das kompilieren von Gnome2 ohne Probleme.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

